# Luck Shoes from Spain... Any experience with them?



## DNM (Feb 27, 2008)

Ran across Luck Shoes, looking for something narrow. It appears that they have 6 different lasts for each length. Also willing to sell a "pair" that is actually right - sized for each foot separately.

And additionally, some level of "custom" but not based upon a casting.

https://luck-bike.es/en/

DNM


----------



## foggypeake (Sep 11, 2005)

I bought a pair about two years ago when I was in Spain. I had them custom made for my hard-to-fit feet and I'm very happy.


----------



## DNM (Feb 27, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

Had to google the brand but they look great given the fit options.

Off topic but I'm always weary of boa type dials that are not boa brand for fear of finding replacements easy years down the road. I noticed Luck does sell replacements on their web site so if you get a pair of shoes it might make sense to get some spare dials/cables so you know you'll have them when you need them.


----------

